# se mai



## Schenker

Hola. ¿Esta expresión significa "si" como condicional? De aquí la saqué:

*PALOSCHI* - Il Milan dovrà fare i conti con problemi in attacco in occasione della gara con il Siena. "Questo è il calcio - si rassegna Galliani -. Succede che Gilardino prende un'ammonizione molto fiscale, che ti si fa male Pato, che non sai se recuperi Inzaghi e Ronaldo. Abbiamo richiamato Paloschi da Viareggio e si sta allenando con la prima squadra. Io non drammatizzo, se mai gioca Paloschi non succede niente. Io per fortuna ho visto sia l'infortunio di Pato sia la parata di Kalac in televisione, perché dopo il gol sono andato negli spogliatoi e camminavo su è giù".


----------



## saltapicchio

Pessimo italiano quello di Galliani...

"Se mai" in questo caso deve essere inteso come "eventualmente". 
"Io non drammatizzo, se eventualmente dovesse giocare Paloschi, non succede niente (di male)".

Scusa ma non hablo espanol ;-)


----------



## oresoj

Pues a un modo muy personal lo tomaría como " si nunca juega juega Paloschi non pasa nada. "


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo creo que en este contexto quiere decir "cuando" y punto. A ver qué opinan los italianos


----------



## GavinW

oresoj said:


> Pues a un modo muy personal lo tomaría como " si nunca juega juega Paloschi non pasa nada. "


 
No, atencion, no es preciso decir asi' "nunca"). Pues, es mas corecto escribir la frase de Galliani asi': "Semmai, gioca Paloschi; non succede niente." Ossea: "Tal vez juega Paloschi; non pasa nada".


----------



## Schenker

Mmm, hay diversas opiniones...

Pero debo descartar algunas, ya que Paloschi es un juvenil que no ha jugado nunca en un partido de Serie A, pero ahora lo más probable es que juegue porque los 4 delanteros del primer equipo no están disponibles por diversas razones. Ustedes podrán darse cuenta entonces cuales _no pueden ser_...

Gracias a todos, espero que se llegue a un consenso para entender la frase...

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

_*Hemos reclamado a Paloschi...pero no dramatizo,aunque no juegue nunca no pasa nada*_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Desconozco el caso de este futbolista, pero a primera vista, sigo pensando que este "se mai" equivale al "cuando" castellano.

Italiani, dove siete?


----------



## aceituna

Mi dispiace Montse, non sono italiana... 

Yo diría: si juega Paloschi, si llega a jugar Paloschi, si se da el caso de que juegue Paloschi, si al final tiene que jugar Paloschi... no pasa nada.


----------



## rocamadour

Aceituna tiene razón. Yo tampoco conozco el caso del futbolista, pero el sentido es más o menos: "incluso/hasta en el caso en que tenga que jugar P. no va a pasar nada"...
(Estoy de acuerdo con Saltapicchio: pessimo italiano )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

OK, OK... Lo decía porque tengo entendido que, en ciertos contextos, "se mai" se puede traducir directamente por un "cuando" (que es lo mismo que decir que, en algunos casos, es sinónimo del italiano "quando").

Baci a Milano e Torino


----------



## Sabrine07

rocamadour said:


> Aceituna tiene razón. Yo tampoco conozco el caso del futbolista, pero el sentido es más o menos: "incluso/hasta en el caso en que tenga que jugar P. no va a pasar nada"...
> (Estoy de acuerdo con Saltapicchio: pessimo italiano )


E senza punteggiatura....
La frase, mantenendo il registro linguistico colloquiale, dovrebbe essere qualcosa del genere:
Semmai/eventualmente giocherà P., non succede niente/non è un problema.


----------



## rocamadour

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> OK, OK... Lo decía porque tengo entendido que, en ciertos contextos, "se mai" se puede traducir directamente por un "cuando" (que es lo mismo que decir que, en algunos casos, es sinónimo del italiano "quando").
> 
> Baci a Milano e Torino


 

In effetti anche il suggerimento di TPS può andare, soprattutto se ci aggiungiamo un "anche":
*Quando anche* giocasse Paloschi non succederebbe niente...
(Anzi così sarebbe molto meglio, ma chissà se Galliani sarebbe in grado di costruire una frase del genere... )

Baci alla Catalunya!


----------



## Sabrine07

rocamadour said:


> In effetti anche il suggerimento di TPS può andare, soprattutto se ci aggiungiamo un "anche":
> *Quando anche* giocasse Paloschi non succederebbe niente...
> (Anzi così sarebbe molto meglio, ma chissà se Galliani sarebbe in grado di costruire una frase del genere... )
> 
> Baci alla Catalunya!


Sono d'accordo, ma "quando" da solo non può essere usato.
Una precisazione: è comune anche l'uso della forma *quand'anche*.


----------



## rocamadour

Sabrine07 said:


> Una precisazione: è comune anche l'uso della forma *quand'anche*.


 
Hai ragione, Sabrine, anch'io la preferisco. 
(Avevo già scritto così, poi ho corretto per non creare ulteriori confusioni al povero Schenker, che si trova sempre alle prese con questo assurdo linguaggio calcistico...)


----------



## housecameron

_Si Paloschi jugara/jugase no pasaría nada (no hay problema)_

Come suona?


----------



## GavinW

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Italiani, dove siete?


 
Yo no soy italiano...
Ma conosco abbastanza bene queste due lingue (OK, me la cavo meglio in italiano)...
E in piu' ho seguito Galliani in TV mentre faceva questa dichiarazione, e posso ribadire con totale convinzione che "se mai" dovrebbe intendersi come "semmai", cioe' "forse", "chissa'", "magari" ecc, e che la frase "juege P." e' da considerarsi sintatticamente independente dalla precedente frase ""Semmai gioca P."

Si, semmai (!) Galliani si esprime con poca precisione grammaticale, ma il concetto deve essere chiaro. Infatti una costruzione tipo "Se [soggetto: P.] ... mai [verbo: gioca/giochera'/giocasse]" e' da escludersi in preferenza alla (molto) piu' probabile costruzione "Semmai faremo giocare P. [STOP] Non e' un problema [STOP]".

Intesi? D'accordo tutti? Nessuno...?
;-)


----------



## Schenker

Bueno, como al final ni se sabe si en realidad dijo eso y tal vez dijo otra cosa, mejor me olvido del asunto...

Disculpen las molestias y gracias por responder.
Saludos.

_pd: este Zio Fester siempre dándome problemas..._


----------



## diegoitalo

oresoj said:


> Pues a un modo muy personal lo tomaría como " si nunca juega juega Paloschi non pasa nada. "


La palabra se escribe "semmai" y no "se mai", quiere decir "si en tal caso" o "en el caso que..". Para decir "si nunca juega.." se debe escribir "se  Tizio non gioca/giocasse mai.."
Saludos.


----------



## oresoj

diegoitalo said:


> La palabra se escribe "semmai" y no "se mai", quiere decir "si en tal caso" o "en el caso que..". Para decir "si nunca juega.." se debe escribir "se  Tizio non gioca/giocasse mai.."
> Saludos.



Hey gracias por la correcciones me sacaste de una gran duda siempre había visto la frase "semmai" pero la traducía como pensaba pero ahora tiene mas sentido 
Saludos


----------

